
Vint Cerf's "Quantum Internet" Comments - computator
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQPc4-EjXFxH4FrjmdmPveyAGPEZngOULPfpsS5-XZM/
======
computator
I've never understood the fascination with quantum key distribution in
particular. QKD has no advantage over using normal public-key cryptography
(PKC). Key distribution and encryption are solved problems when implemented
correctly. QKD is an expensive, exotic, finicky, Rube Goldberg complicated way
to do something that PKC has been doing just fine for decades.

If in an unforeseeable future, some PKC algorithms are broken by quantum
computing, there are already drop-in replacement PKC algorithms that aren't
broken by quantum computing, so we still don't need QKD.

~~~
d136o
I think the ability to detect eavesdropping seems useful?

(As part of KQD, not sure if useful or feasible as part of some “quantum
internet”)

------
alpineidyll3
Eh the attitude of my friends is why dissuade goog from wasting more money on
quantum research.

